# Song recommendations?



## james22

Gonna head out on my next travel soon. I'm going to download a bunch of music for the roads however my music tastes are pretty narrow. Looking for recommendations to broaden my tastes and something new to listen to when I've got nothing to do


----------



## roughsleeper

I'm uploading my favorite album to mega, I'll send you the link when I'm done.
I hope you like it

are you downloading to a phone or computer?


----------



## james22

roughsleeper said:


> I'm uploading my favorite album to mega, I'll send you the link when I'm done.
> I hope you like it
> 
> are you downloading to a phone or computer?


Phone, I have access to a computer though


----------



## roughsleeper

J Dilla - Donuts (2006) | Instrumental Hip-hop
more info: https://rateyourmusic.com/release/album/j_dilla/donuts/

https://mega.nz/#F!bfRUzSYL!IOWmnp2eaPwv8Ira7tsbjQ


----------



## james22

roughsleeper said:


> J Dilla - Donuts (2006) | Instrumental Hip-hop
> more info: https://rateyourmusic.com/release/album/j_dilla/donuts/
> 
> https://mega.nz/#F!bfRUzSYL!IOWmnp2eaPwv8Ira7tsbjQ


Giving it a listen now, it's pretty good


----------



## roguetrader

if u like the Dilla joint then Madlib stuff might appeal as well - chilled quirky hip hop


----------



## Deleted member 20




----------



## roguetrader

Creedence Clearwater get my vote as well, great band


----------



## Tony Pro

Eddie Vedder's Into the Wild soundtrack is so good I went and bought a guitar. 


Others I couldn't do without: Nina Simone, Tinariwen, Cat Stevens. And Weird Al.


----------



## Tony Pro

@highwayman 10/10 selection. I was listening to Leadbelly on my way home today. Look up Curt Cobain's cover of that song if you want to know what it feels like to have your heart pulled out through your eardrums.


----------



## roughsleeper

roguetrader said:


> if u like the Dilla joint then Madlib stuff might appeal as well - chilled quirky hip hop



Some Madlib...

Madlib Beat Konducta - Vol. 5-6: A Tribute To... (2009)
more info:https://rateyourmusic.com/release/comp/madlib_beat_konducta/vol__5_6__a_tribute_to___/

https://mega.nz/#F!2CJUxbwT!3TBz0VWa2837joAAcQcH5A


----------



## roguetrader

yeah the Beat Konducta / Rock Konducta stuff, the Quasimoto albums, Madvillian with MF DOOM - I love it all - the man's pro free downloading as well so get InsTube or TubeMate and grab the lot !


----------



## roughsleeper

Nice! I love stones throw records entriely.

I use youtube-dl because I can download playlists with it, and it automates conversion to .mp3 or .mkv


----------



## Deleted member 21429




----------



## Coywolf

Jim croce
Streetlight Manifesto
Bob Dylan
System of a down
The steeldrivers
Crosby stills nash and young
Days n daze
Cake
John butler trio
Sublime
Soundgarden
Rage against the machine
Staind
Alison Krause and union station
Flogging Molly


Many more, and many of those are mainstream, but it doesn't make them any less fucking amazing.


----------



## troublefunk

The Melvins..love this album...




Raider - judy henske,gotta love it!!


And probably the best yacht rock tune ever?OK yacht rock is an acquired taste haha Run like the wind - christopher cross


One of my all time favourites...


----------



## Deleted member 14481

Sonic Colors (Wii) OST. ​


----------



## roughdraft




----------



## roughdraft




----------



## roguetrader

one collection of music that I seem to always return too - the Johnny Cash American Recordings Volumes 1 - 4.... there is a fifth one but its got too much God bothering for me !


----------



## Deleted member 16701

Archy Marshall for chill beats.
FIDLAR for when you get a case of "the fuck its"
Dan Reeder when youre feelin country.
The Spits when youre feelin Punk.
Meth Drinker or Dystopia when you hate your life.
Noothgrush when you hate people.
Jesse Stewart for the road.


----------



## roughdraft

might not be everyone's cup of tea but this always lifts my mood


----------



## roughdraft

_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WOIgI__968_


----------



## roguetrader

_Link: 
Link: https://youtu.be/-FIqlR_VKAY
_


I met this guy at a festival last week - he was handing out CDs of his music and this is one of my favorite tracks.... its kinda groovy UK hip hop with inspirational lyrics about traveling and freedom......


----------

